# Spro Zalt Arc Schnurlaufröllchen



## DwarF (7. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich beabsichtige das Lager des Schnurlaufröllchens an meiner neuen zalt arc hd zu fetten, da es surrt. Allerdings weiss ich nicht so recht wie ich da dran komme.
Kann mir vielleicht jemand eventuell sogar anhand von Bildern vermitteln wie ich ans Lager komme.

Übrigens ist es üblich bei Spro, dass es keine Explosionzeichnung zu den Rollen gibt?

Grüsse,

DwarF


----------



## Andal (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Spro Zalt Arc Schnurlaufröllchen*

Natürlich gibts diese Zeichnung... in der Verpackung. Ich mach dir mal ein Foto von dem Bereich.


----------



## Andal (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Spro Zalt Arc Schnurlaufröllchen*

Besser gehts nicht, aber man erkennt es.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Spro Zalt Arc Schnurlaufröllchen*

Den Thread kann man auch gut für die ZaltArc gebrauchen, nur die Innereien im Getriebegehäuse sind anders:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248795

Schnurlaufröllchen ist hier unten gut zu sehen, nochmal den Link rauskopiert:
http://www.indiegamedeveloper.org/redarc/IMG_5128.JPG

Das Schnurlaufröllchen hat diese hier silberne Schlitzschraube im goldenen Halter aus metallisierten Kunststoff. Rausdrehen der Schraube, Halter rausziehen. Der (goldene oder silberne) Halter ist innen hohl, das unbedingt wenigstens mit Fett auffüllen!

Aufpassen beim Zerlegen auf dünne klare Ausgleichs-/Unterlegscheiben, die werden gerne übersehen, Stecknadel hilft ungemein bei feinen Arbeiten.
Das Lager unter dem Röllchen sollte bei deiner ZaltArc gerade kein Kugellager sein, könnte man aber auch eins Einsetzen.

Explosionszeichnungen gab es bisher immer.
Kann man auch Applause oder BlackArc hernehmen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Spro Zalt Arc Schnurlaufröllchen*



DwarF schrieb:


> neuen zalt arc hd


Lese oben gerade genauer, da steht auch hd. |kopfkrat
Ist das die dicke ZALT ARC HD 75xx in Größe 6000/8000 oder doch eine normalgroße bis 4000 ?


----------



## DwarF (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Spro Zalt Arc Schnurlaufröllchen*

Danke euch für die schnelle antwort.

Also wenn es immer expo-zeichnungen gab dann ist der händler sch...., da in meinem karton keine war.

Verstehe ich das also richtig, dass sich positionsnr. 33 einfach rausnehmen lässt und keinerlei hinterschnitt hat? Habe das gefühl, dass das Ding in meiner rolle trotz rausnehmen der Schraube bombenfest hängt.


Gruss


----------



## DwarF (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Spro Zalt Arc Schnurlaufröllchen*

Das ist die Zalt Arc HD 7460
Also normale Größe.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Spro Zalt Arc Schnurlaufröllchen*



DwarF schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das also richtig, dass sich positionsnr. 33 einfach rausnehmen lässt und keinerlei hinterschnitt hat? Habe das gefühl, dass das Ding in meiner rolle trotz rausnehmen der Schraube bombenfest hängt.


Alles richtig, Stecknadel oder noch besser Dental-Werkzeug zum anheben nutzen. Langsam u. vorsichtig,  da Kunststoff!
Wenn ganz fest kann man mit einem Rundhölzchen (Schaschlik) oder dickem Draht in der netten Rille des Röllchen drücken und etwas rausdrücken. 

Die Außenhülle nachher mitfetten, auch mal innen auf Farbreste oder Zacken prüfen und evtl. abschaben.
Ab Werk ist da wahrscheinlich null Fett - wie sollte auch, wenn die wesentliche Stelle schon schnarrt.


----------



## DwarF (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Spro Zalt Arc Schnurlaufröllchen*

Also die positionsnr. 33 lässt sich kein stück an der rolle bewegen.

Denke ich schicke die Rolle dann kurzerhand zurück.


----------



## Wollebre (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Spro Zalt Arc Schnurlaufröllchen*

Schöne Designer Rolle aber solch eine sch.... Konstruktion kenne ich nur von der Daiwa GS9 die vor ca. 50 Jahre hergestellt wurde. Wenn das Teil #33 nicht immer gut gefettet ist, gammelt es durch Salzkristalle oder Schmutz fest....

Bei einer SALTARC XS 755FD das Teil über mehrere Tage immer wieder mit Kriechöl bearbeitet bis man es mit einem keilförmig geschnittetem Stück Holz vom Röllchen her herauschlagen konnte... Echt servicefreundlich.

Wie lassen sich bei der HD die Abdeckkappen am Rotor abnehmen um darunter zu reinigen und zu fetten. Sieht auf den Bildern so aus als wenn die über den Bügel stecken. Muss dann alles demontiert werden? Auf der Seite mit der Bügelfeder und Umschlagauslöser ist wäre dann eine nette Fummelei alles wieder zu montieren.
Vielleicht kann das interessehalber jemand beantworten.


----------



## layercake87 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Spro Zalt Arc Schnurlaufröllchen*

vielleicht hilft dieses Video: Zalt Arc Wartung


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Spro Zalt Arc Schnurlaufröllchen*

Das ist die normale Zalt Arc, und ab 10:30 fällt der Halter einfach raus.


----------



## DwarF (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Spro Zalt Arc Schnurlaufröllchen*

Da sind ja alle Arcs ziemlich gleich aufgebaut.
Das Problem ist halt, dass das Teil bei mir nicht rausfällt und selbst bei Gewaltanwendung einfach feststeckt. Aber dennoch Danke.


----------



## fischforsch (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Spro Zalt Arc Schnurlaufröllchen*



DwarF schrieb:


> Da sind ja alle Arcs ziemlich gleich aufgebaut.
> Das Problem ist halt, dass das Teil bei mir nicht rausfällt und selbst bei Gewaltanwendung einfach feststeckt.


Hab das gleiche Problem bei einer Blue Arc, irgendwann fing das Lager an zu schnarren und vernünftiges schmieren bzw. Lagertausch ist leider unmöglich. Herstellungsfehler!
Ist halt keine Shimano...


----------



## Wollebre (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Spro Zalt Arc Schnurlaufröllchen*



layercake87 schrieb:


> vielleicht hilft dieses Video: Zalt Arc Wartung




 danke für den Link

 Die Art der Wartung mag für eine FoPu Rolle reichen. Aber keinesfalls für eine Rolle die im aggressiven Meerwasser eingesetzt wird. Dafür wird die Rolle beworben, oder? 

 Bremsknopf nicht gereinigt und das Gewinde nicht geölt.(läßt der Knopf sich überhaupt öffnen oder ist der in der HD auch verklebt?)
 Bremsscheiben nicht kontrolliert und evtl. neu gefettet. 
 Kugellager im Gehäusedeckel und Gehäuse nicht entnommen und auf sauberen Lauf kontrolliert. Wie soll der Tropfen Öl in das Kugellager einziehen wenn der mit dem Finger verstrichen wird?...
 Die Lagersitze der Kugellager gegen Eindringen von Seewasser und festfressen der Kugellager nicht gefettet.
 Getriebezahnrad nicht entnommen und kontrolliert, nicht komplett gefettet. Dazu gehören auch die Zähe zu fetten die in das Exenterrad eingreifen!
 Die Achsenden des Getriebezahnrads die in den Kugellagern stecken müssen auch gefettet werden. Macht Freude festgefressene Innenringe der Kugellager von der Achse zu fräsen....
 Zinkgetriebeteile sollten alle komplett gegen Korrosion eingefettet werden! Wer kennt nicht die schwarz angelaufenen Flecken...  
 Excenterrad nicht entnommen und darunter und die Zähne nicht gefettet. 
 Slide nicht abgeschraubt und die Steuerkurve nicht gefettet.... so rubbelt der Zapfen des Exenterrads trocken in der Steuerkurzve.... Dann über Schleifgeräusche wundern....
 Lagerung des Freilaufumschalters nicht geölt. Oben muß dafür die Rückaufsperre entnommen werden.
 Rücklaufsperre nicht entnommen und kontrolliert.
 Das Ritzel zur Kontrolle des darauf steckenden Kugellagers nicht entnommen....
 Bügelarme nicht abgeschraubt um darunter zu reinigen und fetten. Noch nicht einmal von außen geölt wo die Teile beidseitig frei liegen und Seewasser zum Eindringen einladen.....
 Kurbelknauf nicht abgenommen, Achse und Lager nicht gereinigt und gefettet. Auch das gehört zur Wartung...


 Bei der zweiten Rolle mit dem Spiel des Röllchens. Feilt von der Aufnahmeachse ab und stellt erst anschließend fest das das Röllchen vorher falsch herum eingesetzt war.... Diesen Montagefehler schon öfter gesehen. Wenn das Röllchen gedreht wird paßt es meist wieder ohne Spiel. Evtl. etwas mit der Positionierung der Distanzscheiben/-buchsen experimentieren. Aber eine zu lange Achse bisher noch nie gesehen.     

 Dem würde ich keine meiner Rollen zur Wartung anvertrauen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Spro Zalt Arc Schnurlaufröllchen*



fischforsch schrieb:


> Hab das gleiche Problem bei einer Blue Arc, irgendwann fing das Lager an zu schnarren und vernünftiges schmieren bzw. Lagertausch ist leider unmöglich. Herstellungsfehler!


Wie schon geschrieben: Da fehlt einfach Schmiere und gleitendes Trennmittel, der Rollenkonstrukteur kann da auch nicht viel für, das war früher nie ein Problem. 
Nun ein "Schmierfinkproblem", aber alle Montageknechte und -mägde von heutzutage werden wohl am möglichst geringen Fettverbrauch gemessen und bezahlt. :g



fischforsch schrieb:


> Ist halt keine Shimano...


Also eigentlich besser, vor allem vom relativen Level im Produktrange! 
Da taugen auch nicht alle Rollen wirklich, und die gemeldeten Schmierprobleme selbst bei hochpreisigen nehmen hier im Forum auch zu.



DwarF schrieb:


> Da sind ja alle Arcs ziemlich gleich aufgebaut.


Da ich die HD nicht eigenhändig zerlegt hab, bleibt dieses ziemlich zumindest zweifelhaft. 

Ich habe die festsitzenden Halter übrigens immer rausbekommen. Ein guter Zwischenschritt (wie eigentlich immer) ist Kriech-/Sprühöl, mal richtig einsoten und einen Tag einwirken lassen und dann wieder ... 

Dann ist Dentalwerkzeug (diese Folterwerkzeug-Pieker bzw. besser die feinen Stopfer) eine feine Sache, besonders um punktuell starken Druck auszuüben.


----------



## fischforsch (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Spro Zalt Arc Schnurlaufröllchen*

Nein Nordlichtangler aka Angeldet aka Arc-Fan, es ist definitiv kein Schmierproblem!

Das komplette Schnurlaufröllchen lässt sich nicht demontieren, es wurde mit Gewalt über irgendeine Engstelle (Fertigungsfehler!) reingedrückt. Es dreht sich zwar aber eine Demontage bzw. ein Lagerwechsel oder Nachschmieren ist nicht möglich.

 An sich für ~50-70€ sind die Arcs nicht schlecht (gute Wicklung, Bremse und robust) ABER so einen Fehler habe ich bei z.B. Shimano (auch in den Günstigklassen Nexave, Exage) noch nie erlebt.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Spro Zalt Arc Schnurlaufröllchen*

Die Blue hat doch auch diese massivere Alu U Aufnahme ala Red Arc?Check mal bitte,ob die zu 100% parallel steht.

Wenn die Schraube mal zu fest angezogen wurde,(das geht bei dieser Konstruktion wirklich) verzieht sich das minimal..

Schraubzwingeneffekt.

Röllchen dreht dann zwar,lässt sich aber nicht ausbauen.


----------



## Wollebre (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Spro Zalt Arc Schnurlaufröllchen*

@Nordlichangler

wenn seitens des Herstellers nicht darauf hingewiesen wird das Teil immer ordentlich zu fetten, wie soll der unbedarfte Angler ohne Wartungskenntniss darauf kommen wenn das werksseitig schon nicht gemacht wird??

Besser Spro legt gleich Demontagewerkzeug bei. 


Anbei einige Bilder über die XS. Was man bei der HD verändert hat kann ich nicht sagen. Hatte noch keine auf dem OP Tisch|supergri


----------



## fischforsch (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Spro Zalt Arc Schnurlaufröllchen*

Danke Ruhrfischer, dass ist ein Hinweis den ich mal nachgehen werde. #6
Hatte allerdings auch nie an der Rolle rumgeschraubt, erst als es aufgrund des schnarrenden Röllchen notwendig wurde und da logischerweise in Richtung AUF. Somit wäre dies dann auch als Herstellerfehler zu verbuchen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Spro Zalt Arc Schnurlaufröllchen*



Wollebre schrieb:


> wenn seitens des Herstellers nicht darauf hingewiesen wird das Teil immer ordentlich zu fetten, wie soll der unbedarfte Angler ohne Wartungskenntniss darauf kommen wenn das werksseitig schon nicht gemacht wird??


Natürlich hast Du damit recht, und gefühlsmäßig sehen das viele wohl auch so. 

Ich gehe bei den intensiv im AB-Forum Mitgliedern inzwischen  davon aus , dass die das hier langsam mitbekommen und ihre Rollen alle selber durchwarten oder durchwarten lassen, weil es so quasi der Neppstandard geworden ist. 
Das solle die Herstellerkette aber nicht entschulden ... eher träfe sie der Elektrostarkblitz stündlich an empfindsamster Stelle. :g



Wollebre schrieb:


> Anbei einige Bilder über die XS. Was man bei der HD verändert hat kann ich nicht sagen. Hatte noch keine auf dem OP Tisch|supergri


Ich auch nicht, deswegen sage ich: Obacht, manchmal sind kleine Änderungen die Ursache von Unbill, die man erstmal nicht sehen tut. 
Vlt. braucht man sogar wirklich den authorisierten Spezialauszieher von Spro, um dran werkeln zu können


----------



## feuer110 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Spro Zalt Arc Schnurlaufröllchen*

Hallo miteinander ,

Ich wollt keine neuen Beitrag eröffnen daher Diesen vom letzen Jahr mal hoch hole.
Wollte  mir ne neue Ryobi/Spro Arc zulegen mit Exentersteuerung und Tuff Gehäuse.
Leider gibt es die Spro Black Arc  der erstern Serie 8300-8400 nicht mehr  auch fand ich niergens mehr nen Ladenhüter bei div.Händlern.
Also dann mal Weiß - sprich Salt arc- das keramiklager  im Schnurlaufröllchen stört mich da wenig  obwohl ich diese zu 90% im Süßwasser einsetzen werde.

Nun steh ich an der Entscheidungsfrage  Salt Arc XS oder HD?
denn wenn ich die, übrigens toll gemachten pdf Berichte, lese 
fällt mir als einziger gravierender Unterschied  die stärkere Hubwelle und die andere Spule  und 28g mehrgewicht der HD auf.
ist das den Mehrpreis wert? 
Ohne Frage für mich wenn bei der 
HD vers. nen paar mehr Verbesseungen wie  2te Kugellagererung der Rotorwelle  und Kugellagerung des Exzenterzahnrades eingebaut wären.
Die Kugellagerung des Exenterzahnrades könnt man eventl. noch selber basteln aber bei dem Austausch der Kunststoffbuchse durch ein, sei es auch noch so schmales,  Nadellager kommt man an seine Grenzen   denn dann wäre das wirklich ne HD-Ausführung und nen echter Allrounder, oder ? 
Trotz allen nen schönes Baukastensystem was zudem, und das ist fast das wichtigste, noch bezahlbar ist. 

Gruß Ralf


----------

